# ECDL .. How to become a trainer ?



## Emmet12 (6 Apr 2009)

Hi,
After years in IT, I would like become a ECDL trainer. Does anyone know of a suitable "train the trainer" course or how I would go about this ?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks !


----------



## d2x2 (6 Apr 2009)

Hi Emmet, 

_Beware: with the recession, training budgets have shrunk to almost nothing and there is no shortage of ECDL Trainers. It may not be the most attractive career choice right now.
_

Contact ICS Skills (they are behind ECDL) about getting certified. They will tell you about their Train the Trainer programme, which will officially allow you to train people but also to administer tests.

There are a few recognised Train the Trainer programmes. If you take Microsoft Office Specialist exams, your scope will be slightly different, you will have MOS certification which with a Train the Trainer course makes you a Microsoft Certified Trainer.

Finally, the broader scope of JEB will prepare you for any type of IT training and is highly valued in the marketplace. That's the road I followed. 

Send me a private message if you want and I will be happy to explain this further or send you my phone number.


----------



## greengrass64 (6 Apr 2009)

Hi Emmet

NUI Galway ( open learning centre) run a variety of the various courses. in various locations through out the country.
eg train the trainer ( about 5 days)
cert in training and education ( 1 year part time)
diploma in training and education ( 2 years part time)
BA etc

If you join a local toastmasters club they will be a great help when it comes to public speaking. You will learn a lot from toastmasters, but you need to do a train the trainer course to keep some organsations happy. I have done both!!!



Best of luck


----------



## Emmet12 (6 Apr 2009)

Thank you to both of you for your very informative replies ! 
will let you know how I get on. 
beat regards


----------

